# Ngày nào cũng dùng son môi mà không biết tới 11 mẹo này thì quả là đáng tiếc



## Vũ Thu Hằng (10/6/18)

*Một chút sáng tạo và kiên nhẫn sẽ giúp thỏi son yêu thích của các nàng dùng được lâu hơn, lại có thể biến tấu đa dạng theo mỗi phong cách trang điểm.*

Son môi vốn là vật bất ly thân của mọi cô gái, đôi khi chẳng cần tô vẽ nhiều, chỉ một thỏi son là đủ để các nàng tươi tắn và tự tin hơn rất nhiều. Cũng vì sự tồn tại vô cùng quan trọng của son môi mà nếu chẳng may bị gãy, chảy hay lỡ màu son có không hợp với trang phục chút thôi, các nàng đã vô cùng phiền lòng. Những lúc như thế, đừng vội vứt thỏi son của mình đi, cũng đừng vội mua thêm một thỏi mới, chỉ cần chút sáng tạo và kiên nhẫn, đã có cách để giải quyết tất cả những vấn đề của các nàng với thỏi son môi yêu thích rồi.

*1. Có tận 2 cách để cấp cứu thỏi son bị gãy*
Son bị gãy thì phải làm sao? Đừng vội vứt son đi bởi các nàng có thể giữ phần son bị gãy trong hộp đựng lens hay bất cứ loại hộp nào có kết cấu phẳng, nhỏ nhắn như vậy. Và giờ các nàng đã có ngay hộp son xinh xắn, tiện lợi, có thể cất gọn trong túi đồ trang điểm rồi. Cách thứ hai là có thể dùng bật lửa hơ phần son bị gãy rồi gắn vào phần còn lại, để vào tủ lạnh cho đến khi son khô là có thể dùng được.



​



​*2. Để kẻ viền môi hoàn hảo*
Nếu đầu bút khô thì khả năng cao là viền môi sẽ bị lem, không đều. Những lúc như vậy, hãy làm ấm đầu bút bằng ngón trỏ và ngón cái, bút kẻ môi sẽ trở nên mềm hơn và cho đôi môi một đường viền mượt mà.




​*3. Tạo lớp son lì*
Đôi khi, các nàng đã tìm được màu son ưng ý nhưng đáng tiếc, thỏi son lại không phải là chất lì yêu thích. Cũng đừng lo vì chỉ cần tìm một loại phấn má cùng tông màu và thoa lên trên lớp son, các nàng sẽ có ngay đôi môi mịn và quyến rũ vô cùng.




​*4. Tẩy da chết cho môi không hề khó*
Tẩy da chết là bước cần thiết để các nàng có đôi môi mượt mà, căng mọng và thao tác cũng rất đơn giản. Các nàng có thể dùng đường, mật ong, dầu olive hay son dưỡng thoa lên môi rồi dùng bàn chải hoặc cọ mascara sạch chà nhẹ là lớp da chết đã được loại bỏ một cách dễ dàng.




​*5. Tô son hoàn hảo bằng đường kẻ chéo*
Muốn có một đôi môi đều màu, đường viền trau chuốt, hoàn hảo, các nàng có thể vận dụng tip nhỏ là vạch một đường chéo ở phần môi trên, từ từ kẻ viền môi và tô son trong đường viền ấy. Như vậy đã có làn môi hoàn hảo để tự tin bước xuống phố rồi.




​*6. Để son lên màu chuẩn*
Để môi lên đúng màu son các nàng mới sắm, hãy thoa son dưỡng môi, sau đó là một lớp phấn nền, cuối cùng mới tô son để có được màu môi chuẩn không cần chỉnh.




​*7. Giữ son không trôi cả ngày nhờ 4 bước này*
Chỉ cần 4 bước: đánh son – dùng giấy ăn thấm lớp dầu bóng trên môi – phủ một lớp phấn nền không màu (phấn phủ trắng) – đánh lớp son cuối cùng là các nàng có thể thoải mái hoạt động, ăn uống cả ngày dài mà không lo son bị phai.




​*8. Dùng bút kẻ viền môi trong suốt*
Cây bút này có tác dụng tạo hình viền môi và đặc biệt là giữ để khi đánh son không bị lem, việc đánh son cũng vì thế trở nên dễ dàng hơn.




​*9. Khiến đôi môi trở nên dày và quyến rũ*
Rất đơn giản, sau khi tô son, chỉ cần phủ một lớp highlighter (phấn phủ nhũ) vào lòng môi dưới, tán nhẹ. Phấn highlighter có tác dụng bắt sáng sẽ giúp tạo hiệu ứng cho môi dày, quyến rũ hơn.




​*10. Làm tối màu son*
Nếu vào một ngày đẹp trời, các nàng diện một set đồ sang chảnh và muốn đôi môi trở nên tối màu hơn thì cách đơn giản là dùng bút kẻ mắt để viền môi và sau đó đánh son như bình thường. Cuối cùng, các nàng sẽ có ngay sắc môi trầm, huyền bí, đầy quyến rũ.




​*11. Sửa lỗi sai*
Lỗi khi make-up thì vẫn thường xảy ra, những lúc như thế, các nàng có thể dùng kem che khuyết điểm để giấu đi những vết lem và định hình lại viền môi một cách dễ dàng. Nhớ tán đều lớp che khuyết điểm, đôi môi sẽ trở nên tự nhiên và nổi bật hơn rất nhiều.




​_Nguồn: Afamily_​


----------

